# 2" Front Lift or Timbrens?



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Ok, need some advice. I want to beef up the front end of my F-250 PSD. I was thinking of installing a 2 inch front lift which includes the new shocks, springs, etc., and cost is right around $450.00. That would make the truck about level because it is slightly lower in the front compared to the rear. I also thought about timbrens.....What do you all think would be better? Has anyone done the front lift? I know others have Timbrens on the Super Duties. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Do you know the spring rates of the springs in the kit?


Some lift kit springs are longer than the stock ones so you get some lift BUT they are usually a lot softer than stock...

Do some home work and get the correct springs for your application.


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

Does the rear sit higher with a load? If your running empty add ballast for traction or add a sander so you can salt. Truck probably won't be high anymore. I also agree watch ratings, lift doesn't equate to better.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

BobC said:


> Does the rear sit higher with a load? If your running empty add ballast for traction or add a sander so you can salt. Truck probably won't be high anymore. I also agree watch ratings, lift doesn't equate to better.


No, not with load. I usually have about 1000 lb.'s in the bed in de-icer. That doesnt include the spreader on the back.


----------



## Brannick's Snow (Sep 2, 2006)

We used the bds 2" kit it uses the stock springs it just raises it 2" $ 270.00 with all 4 shocks. the stock springs a fine just need the lift!


----------



## polarplowing (Nov 16, 2005)

watch out for lifting front end, plows push bar angle can become two steep and cause blade to trip too much, this happened to me with my Suburban, and all I did was put 3/4 leaf springs in front (only 1" or so of lift) and my Boss blade trips even when full of snow, or even hitting small 1-2" ridges causes it to trip (really big PITA!!)
JMO

Ryan


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

I put a 2" spring lift that was rated at 600 or 800lbs, cant remember now.

evened out the rake on the truck, had to adjust the western plow as it has 4 settings according to the height on the truck, there was also a stacking bar piece the plow came with that I put on that I did not need before.

I plowed one year without the lift, and one year with. Did not notice any real difference. 
I only did it to level out the stock rake the truck had.

without the lift my truck would squat about 1/2" or so.

I would get it instead of the timbrens, but thats a whole other debate.


----------



## Fusion Fab (Nov 17, 2005)

Ive got timbrens installed front and rear of my f-450 welding truck, truck grosses 13,400 w/o plow, V- box, or skid steer.When truck is fully loaded for snow days truck dosent squat a bit i acually think timbrens made it ride smoother also. When i lift the boss 9' 2 v blade it drops the front bout 1/2 inch and springs back up to level. They have 40,000 miles on them and holding up well.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Assuming that llfting your front end will not screw up your plow attack angle, I would definitely go with the lift and not the Timbrens. I ran timbrens on my truck for a couple of years before I did a front end lift. I don't like how the timbrens shock load from the frame to the axle. Big potholes and bumps, you could feel the jarring shock go through the truck. I'd say keep the suspension working like it is supposed to. What year is your F250. If it is a Superduty with leaf springs and you don't have the "X" spring code on your door sticker, you could just get new springs that way.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

*lifting front end*

I put on the tuff country 2.5" leveling kit on my superduty and then added new rear springs after a wreak so then I put on another 2" leaf spring on the front and my 8' meyers dose not move the truck at all when I lift the plow. And my plow angle of attack is fine. My local plow retailer told me that my plow pin points should not be anymore then 11" from the ground or your plow edges will be off the ground at full angle. Steve

'


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

oldmankent said:


> Assuming that llfting your front end will not screw up your plow attack angle, I would definitely go with the lift and not the Timbrens. I ran timbrens on my truck for a couple of years before I did a front end lift. I don't like how the timbrens shock load from the frame to the axle. Big potholes and bumps, you could feel the jarring shock go through the truck. I'd say keep the suspension working like it is supposed to. What year is your F250. If it is a Superduty with leaf springs and you don't have the "X" spring code on your door sticker, you could just get new springs that way.


Its a 2004 F-250 6.0 Powerstroke....


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

You want to get a sh*t ton of info, do a search on this site for "Timbrens", I started a thread here a year or so ago with the same question, had a ton of answers. I'll try and find the thread and post a link for ya, best of my reelection was the Timbrens.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

We also put a 2 inch BDS kit on my dads 05 with a Western MVP the truck carries the weight fine...


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Here's one link, I'll find the others for ya.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=14057

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=14707

Well I hope this helps, I'm sorry I can't find the other one, it was very interesting and full of good info. If I stumble across it I will post it as well.


----------



## incredilion1 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Springs*

I installed a set of F-550 springs in the front of my '06 F-250. The springs that come in this truck (stock) are rated at 5200 pounds, and the 550 springs are rated at 7,000 pounds. They are the same height, everything about them is identical except they carry more weight. 
So, when you do this, you don't have to change shocks, do a realignment, redo headlamp aim, and to top it off the truck rides darn near identical to what it did stock. I carry a Blizzard 810 and it carries it very well. 
The best part:
The springs cost as a pair less than $80.00. 
I did Timbrens first, didn;t like them. Truck rode on them way too much. Then I did a Tough-Country 2.5 inch levelling kit. Truck rode bad. 
Timbrens:$150.00
Levelling Kit:$450.00 w/ shocks
Springs:$80.00
Hope it helps......


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

incredilion1, great info, stupid question, do you have part numbers for the 550 spring kit and can you tell me what was involved with the swap out. I am interested in doing this to my 07 350. Roughly how long did it take and were any special tools needed.

Thank You


----------



## zippy1 (Aug 21, 2006)

Incredilion, where did you get a set of springs for $80? I would like to do the same upgrade but I can't see a dealer selling a set for under $300-$400. Let me know because I am very interested.:waving:


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm also interested in the F-550 springs Incredilion; let us know, sounds like that might be the best idea yet!wesport


----------



## zippy1 (Aug 21, 2006)

I meant leaf springs not the coil springs. I read you post again and realized you were talking about coils.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

incredilion1;324836 said:


> I installed a set of F-550 springs in the front of my '06 F-250. The springs that come in this truck (stock) are rated at 5200 pounds, and the 550 springs are rated at 7,000 pounds. They are the same height, everything about them is identical except they carry more weight.
> So, when you do this, you don't have to change shocks, do a realignment, redo headlamp aim, and to top it off the truck rides darn near identical to what it did stock. I carry a Blizzard 810 and it carries it very well.
> The best part:
> The springs cost as a pair less than $80.00.
> ...


Where did you get the springs from? Also was the springs off a 2005 or 2006 and was it a 4x4? To me looks like the F550 only uses coil springs on 2x4 and leafs on 4x4 (2005/2006)

Just installed Timbrens last night, not sure if I like them. Does help keep the front end of the truck up with the 810 on, but I can feel every pot hole now


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

POPO4995- If you want to see a F350 with x-codes and a Western 8'6" Proplow let me know I'm in Rockford.
incredilion1- nice info sounds like it would be a great upgrade. But it really does not aply to the truck in question, it has leaf springs.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Timberins turn your truck into a TANK!, even without any load I feel every little pebble on the road, I'm not sure if I like them yet either, Totally elimate body roll, can take corners at 60 km/h now but not too impressed with the empty ride. But with 20 bags of salt on it was not too bad


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Ggg6;330176 said:


> POPO4995- If you want to see a F350 with x-codes and a Western 8'6" Proplow let me know I'm in Rockford.
> incredilion1- nice info sounds like it would be a great upgrade. But it really does not aply to the truck in question, it has leaf springs.


What year F-350 do you have? Yours has the leaf springs correct?


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Sorry I guess that would help, it's a 2000 RC PSD auto


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Do the Timbrens...


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I had Timbrens too, I just took them off in the summer and put the factory bump stops back in. The ride was terrible without the plow on.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

POPO4995;323083 said:


> Ok, need some advice. I want to beef up the front end of my F-250 PSD. I was thinking of installing a 2 inch front lift which includes the new shocks, springs, etc., and cost is right around $450.00. That would make the truck about level because it is slightly lower in the front compared to the rear. I also thought about timbrens.....What do you all think would be better? Has anyone done the front lift? I know others have Timbrens on the Super Duties. Thanks in advance for any help!


The Timbrens are nice, but the do make the ride harder. I oreded a set of 5600k springs of a F450 to give the front end a little lift. The Timbrens touch the axel too much and will keep them, but need the truck lifted up a inch or two so they don't touch as much.


----------

